# FreeBSD 12-CURRENT disable Debug Messages



## Manuel L (May 19, 2018)

Hi Hello, I recently installed FreeBSD 12-current on one of my laptops, it seems a little bit slow since it has enabled the debug kernel messages because it version. Are there instructions or a webpage that explains how to disable the debug kernel messages ? (i know this requires kernel compilaton, I have experience with) I just would like to disable the kernel bug message to make FreeBSD 12-Current faster.


----------



## Phishfry (May 19, 2018)

I covered it here:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/new-lock-order-reversal-in-12-0-current.59240/#post-386730
`cd /usr/src
make buildkernel KERNCONF="GENERIC-NODEBUG"
make installkernel KERNCONF="GENERIC-NODEBUG"`


----------



## Manuel L (May 19, 2018)

Thanks for answer !, I found something in here : https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/is-12-0-current-slower-compaired-to-say-11-0-current.58919/ anyway thanks so much for fast answer !, now I am compiling the kernel.


----------



## ShelLuser (May 19, 2018)

Keep well in mind that 12-CURRENT is a developer snapshot, thus bleeding edge, and provides no guarantees to stability, security or even reliability.

So unless you're merely experimenting then I would definitely recommend against its usage.


----------



## Phishfry (May 19, 2018)

I think the biggest drawback is the lack of an update mechanism. `freebsd-update` does not work on -CURRENT so you must recompile everything to update.

I think it really pays to read the FreeBSD-Current mailing list to gauge the current health of -CURRENT. Sometimes changes are introduced which required a rollback to several weeks earlier. Arm on some platforms has really been rocky in -CURRENT.

It is defiantly not aimed at casual users. I noted an uptick in activity with the revamped Intel DRM video driver needed for desktop chips. This will finally bring Xorg Intel video driver support to boards from 2013. Truthfully it is long overdue.
It's been fine for me since I have mostly Sandy Bridge and IvyBridge gear but it is tough to tell someone their 2013 board is not supported and they need to use a generic framebuffer driver.


----------



## Manuel L (May 20, 2018)

Thanks you guys, you really rock ! this issue has been resolved !.  I will make two post since I have two issues with "compiling" it is with natron and lmms noth programs that i need to use on this FreeBSD machine, thanks so much !.


----------



## scottro (May 20, 2018)

As Phishfry says, CURRENT-ly (get it?) laptops newer than 4-5 years old have required CURRENT for support of onboard Intel graphics.  I haven't yet tried, but I think that the 11.2-BETA may also work with newer Intel cards.  (And possibly even 11.1-STABLE--as most folks know, in BSD land STABLE is the development tree for the latest release, and not necessarily stable)


----------

